
A No-BS Summary of “The First 90 Days: Getting Up to Speed Faster and Smarter” - eveFromKarmaFm
https://www.karma.fm/p/RDW1pGB/the-first-90-days-proven-strategies-for-getting-up-to-speed
======
eveFromKarmaFm
I'm transitioning into a new role and thought this might appeal to you if
you're ever in a similar situation. This is already paying dividends with my
new team as I build out and act upon my little 90-day plan with my new org.
Hope it helps!

I'm also not sure if book summaries belong here, so please don't hesitate to
check me if I've violated etiquette in any way.

